# Horse Trading



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

Did a little horse trading today. Had an old Enfield 303 that had been sporterized and gathering dust for the last couple of decades. Came out of my mother's house years ago when she went to the nursing home and we had no idea where it came from. Anyway, trying to make some room in the gun cabinet I listed it on one of the free sites and took offers or trades. Traded for a Russian 9mm Makarov. Really nice looking double stack gun but wondering how hard its going to be to find 9mm Mak ammo.


----------



## Lloyd (Mar 13, 2012)

academy sometimes has monarch 9mm mak ammo, pretty fair priced with 380


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

I remember when I had one of those, but in .380. When many were imported many were chambered in .380 because it was more plentiful than 9mm Mak. However, in 2008 I found the very opposite true. I eventually sold the thing because I found it near impossible to get ammo for it and finding primers to make my own ammo was hard as well.


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

I think I might order some ammo for it and plink some before moving it on to another owner. All kinds of places on the internet have it, will try some local stores first. The owner thought he had picked up a bag of 9mm Mak when he brought it out but had picked up a bag of 380 instead. So being I have several 380's, I took it in trade also.


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

If you think you might want to keep it, I think there was a barrel you could get and trade the 9mm Ma to a 380 barrel, may have to do some work to the mag or get a other mag. didn't know what it would cost, but may be more then you would want spend. just my 2cents jj


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

not very hard, its really really cheap and a pretty good round, try academy, mikes, scotts, i never had trouble finging it. i personally like the mak better than the 380..its got the same punch for less $


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

There is several 380 barrels on Ebay but you need a barrel press to change them out. But I see no need to change it out if the ammo is easy to find and about the same price as 380. I'll probably pick up some reloads at the next gun show and play with it first.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

TheCaptKen said:


> There is several 380 barrels on Ebay but you need a barrel press to change them out. But I see no need to change it out if the ammo is easy to find and about the same price as 380. I'll probably pick up some reloads at the next gun show and play with it first.


Its far better to stick with 9mm Mak since availability of .380 may be an issue in the coming months. 9mm Mak has a bit more power than .380. 9mm Mak is only a slight bit less powerful and 9mm Para.


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

Shortage of 380 will be due to? Election?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I noticed .380 became harder to find and a lot more expensive when Ruger came out with the LCP.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Yeah, a bunch of pocket 380s came out in a short period of time - Ruger LCP, Sig P238, S&W Bodyguard, Diamondback 380. That plus more folks buying them to actually carry resulted in demand exceeding supply. I think it has stabilized.

No reason not to shoot commie ammo in commie guns. Supply is plentiful, availability isn't an issue if you know where to look - and the price is decent.


----------

